#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Valorizando o profissional de informatica !!!!!

## buribai

###### EU SEI QUE FICOU GRANDE ########

#### MAS É IMPORTANTE ... POR FAVOR LEIAM !!!! ########

## essa é uma resposta minha a um topico de ontem ... e achei importante discutirmos mais isso ... por isso abri outro topico ##


É isso ai, 

Todo profissional que mexe com informatica ... precisa entender que conhecimento é tudo !!! E que a busca desse conhecimento tem um custo elevado ... Eu mesmo passei 5 anos numa faculdade ... pagando + ou - 600,00 mensais. Fora o tanto de curso que fiz por fora ... etc ... 
E tudo isso ai, pra ter curriculo, para ter o canudo, etc ... 
Pq o conhecimento que tenho hoje foi ralando muito pra conseguir, foi no trabalho, foi pesquisando na net ... foi visitando forum's, foi virando noites e mais noites ... etc ... E tem um detalhe ainda ... nós não podemos parar de estudar naum ... nunca !!! Cada dia nós temos que se adequar a uma nova tecnologia ... É até estressante ... mais tudo bem ...

QUERIA QUE TODO MUNDO PENSASSE IGUAL !!!!! PQ só assim vai valer a pena mexer com informatica. Digo isso porque se continuar assim ... o profissional de informatica daqui alguns anos ... vai passar fome !!!! 
Não vamos ter direito ao lazer mais não ... Na verdade ... não vamos viver ... e sim sobreviver ... trabalhar só pra comer .. ahhhhh essa é foda !!!!

É uma puta sacanagem tudo isso citado acima !!!!!

Em toda profissão ... o conhecimento é explorado ... pq na nossa tem que ser diferente ... 

Por exemplo ... um cara que faz um curso de farmacia de tres anos ... ele não ganha menos que 2.000,00 e isso trabalhando 6 horas por dia ... 
Dá pra ele pegar duas farmacias ai tranquilamente ... conheço gente que pega até mais ... o salario de um cara desse soma de 4000,00 à 6000,00.
E o que eles fazem ... são pagos para assinar um livro ... ou seja .. fazer quase nada ... Não estou desmerençendo a profissão de farmaceutico naum ... longe disso !!! É só uma comparação ...

*Isso pq eles tem um conselho forte !!! Falta isso na informatica !!!! * 

Um medico só pra fazer uma consulta e muitas vezes falar pra vc, o que é obvio ... cobra R$ 100,00 ... depois vem isso mais aquilo, etc ... e é mais não sei quanto $$$$$ para resolver o problema ..

Um Mecanico ... explora a sua necessidade ... ele pede um valor e vc paga ... pq vc naum pode ficar sem seu carro ... 

Acontece isso tambem com Advogado ... Propagandista ... e milhoes de outras profissões ... é o normal ...

A gasolina absurda que vc paga tbem ... é um abuso um litro de combustivel custar quase o dobro de dois litros de coca-coca !!!! 
Mas e ai ... precisamos e pagamos por isso !!!!! Me diga um que não paga ?????

*Hoje ninguem vive sem a informatica !!!! ENTENDAM ISSO !!!!!*

Dêem o preço de vc's sem medo ... um preço justo ... um preço que justifique todo o investimento que vc fez ... que justifique todas as noites que vc passou em claro ... e todas as que ainda vão passar ... que justifique tambem todos os seus futuros investimentos em aprendizado a novas tecnologias ... etc ...

Vamos tambem fazer um guerra ferrenha à aqueles que jogam isso fora ... que são aqueles que cobram pouco !!! 

Vamos orientar ... falar ... gritar ... e até discriminar essas pessoas ... pq se tem um cara que faz por 600,00 ... qual empresario que paga 4000,00 ???? 

Eles não entendem que com o de 600,00 eles vão ter dor de cabeça , etc ... a grande maioria dos empresarios não tem essa visão ... E outra as vezes o de 600,00 faz até bem feito ... o que é pior né ... PELO AMOR DE DEUS ... um kra desse é prostituto da informatica ... se vende por um valor muito baixo ...

Entaum vamos dar um fim a serviços BARATOS !!!

E vamos nos unir cada vez mais ... para tabelarmos os nossos preços ...

MODERADORES !!! Esses dias me perguntaram o faltava no UNDERLINUX ... a resposta está ai ... montem um tabela de preços ...
e divulguem no PORTAL !!!! 

Ficaremos todos agradecidos ...


Abraços a todos ...

----------


## rato16br

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 


Concordo em genero, numero e grau.

----------


## MarcioRM

Concordo com tudo também.

Esses dias fui fazer uma visita para elaborar uma proposta, avaliei fiz e enviei.
O cara fechou por um valor que era metade da minha proposta e os caras que "ganharam" o serviço são conhecidos de um amigo meu, olha o rolo eheheeh.

Esse amigo meu falou com eles e eles estão desesperados porque não souberam fazer negócio e por uma ninharia estão fazendo um monte de coisas que não estava no escopo do serviço.

Acho que seria interessante também uma discussão sobre como elaborar propostas, e calcular valores, porque tem casos e casos.

Valewwwww

----------


## buribai

É verdade ... 

nessa "TABELA DE PRECOS" podemos discutir várias outras coisas ... 

Existem varias considerações a serem feitas ...

Uma delas e que pode ser usada como exemplo ... é a seguinte ...

Consta lá na tabela o preço pra instalar e configurar o SARG (Gerador de relatorio para o squid).

Só que tem que ser analisado se o APACHE já está ok ou naum, pq se não tiver ... vc vai ter que acrescentar na proposta o valor de instalação e configuração do APACHE ... e assim vai ... pq como vc vai rodar o SARG sem o apache ???

quem sabe, no preço do SARG, já esta incluido uma possivel instalação do apache ... e a configuração de autenticação para acessar os relatórios ... ou não ... pode ser de outra forma ... etc ...

Instalar o apache somente para o SARG é uma coisa ... instalar e configurar o apache para uma pagina muito acessada ... já outra totalmente diferente ... 

Existem uma serie de variaveis em cima disso ... que pode e deve, ser discutidas ... mas uma coisa é fato ... tem que existir a tal tabela ... e a mesma tem que ser seguida a risca ... 
Essa tabela pode ser de preços minimos ... se a coisa é mais complexa .. entaum cada um analisa e acresça o tal valor ...

valeu gente !!!!

----------


## KALAMAT

Existem 2 problemas básicos que você não entendeu.

1) A profissão de informática, ainda é nova (50 anos eu acho) e não é regulamentada ainda, por isso, qq pessoa com o 1º Grau, pode ser um técnico de Linux/Windows (não desmerecendo ninguem, por favor).

2) Já existem diversas entidades (CREA, etc..) que querem "puxar" pra sí, a responsábilidade de "regulamentar" o setor, porem a classe de informática, não aceita isso, e assim essa briga se extende e não conseguimos regularizar nosso profissão.

Espero ter ajudado.

----------


## buribai

ok ? doutor .. não é que naum entendi ...

isso que vc citou é verdade ... MAS ....

1 ) ser regulamentada ou naum, não é motivo pra serviços baratos ...
e o fato de ser uma profissão nova ... tbem não tem nada a ver!!! 
Pq esperar ela inteirar 100 anos pra fazer alguma coisa ?????


2) A classe não aceita ???? Isso se deve a que ??? Será que propostas do CREA por exemplo foram atrativas ???? ou não ???? Essa regulamentação tem que favorecer tanto quem tem o canudo ... quanto quem não tem e é bom no que faz ... 

Existem diversas maneiras pra resolvermos tudo isso ... por exemplo .. No ramo do DIREITO, não existe a prova da OAB ... onde sem passar nela o formado não pode advogar ...

No ramo da informatica ... pode ter uma prova PARECIDA (não igual) para certificar o profissional de informatica ... agora ... o conhecimento do cidadão tem que ser respeitado ... não importando se ele tem o canudo ou não ... Pq tem muita gente boa na informatica ... que naum sabe o que é uma faculdade ou mesmo uma escola de ensino medio.


Até + ...

----------


## PolacoCWB

:Big Grin:  
Se os postos de gasolina sipermecados farmicias panificadoras ... podem forma um quartel e todos vendem tudo no mesmo preço nao dando op''cao de escolha pelo preço e sim pela qualidade entao tambem podemos horas uma vez tabelados os preços vao escolher pela qualidade do serviço prestado e nao pelo preço ! Tbm nao podemos esquecer dos profissionais registrados em carteira vem la o chefao e poem na tua carteira TECNICO DE INFORMATICA :toim: e vc tem que toma conta da rede dele de 300 pc 3 servidores swtchs vpns pucha cabo climpa atualiza manunteçao etc e quer ter a coragem de paga $800 :@: :@: :twisted: :twisted:

----------


## KALAMAT

> Existem diversas maneiras pra resolvermos tudo isso ... por exemplo .. No ramo do DIREITO, não existe a prova da OAB ... onde sem passar nela o formado não pode advogar ...
> 
> No ramo da informatica ... pode ter uma prova PARECIDA (não igual) para certificar o profissional de informatica ... agora ... o conhecimento do cidadão tem que ser respeitado ... não importando se ele tem o canudo ou não ... Pq tem muita gente boa na informatica ... que naum sabe o que é uma faculdade ou mesmo uma escola de ensino medio.
> 
> 
> Até + ...


Concordo com você em parte, eu acredito que se o cara quer ser técnico de informática, será obrigatório cursar um 2º Grau Técnico (nos moldes do CREA) e se ele quiser ser engenheiro/analista/sei lá oque mais em informática, OBRIGATÓRIAMENTE ele deverá cursar uma FACULDADE e se habilitar a isso. 

Pois esse é o principal motivo do mercado estar da forma que está, cheio de "prostitutas" de informática que trabalham em regime PJ, cooperativa, escravo (desculpe as prostitutas pela comparação).

Se somente os formados podessem exercer a profissão, ninguem aceitaria trabalhar como PJ ganhando R$500 por mês pra tomar conta de uma rede de 5000 pc´s e dar manutenção nos mesmo, como ocorre hj em dia em empresas grandes.

Abraços.

----------


## ruyneto

Também sou totalmente a favor de regulamentar a profissão, e principalmente com somente profissionais formados em áres de computação possam fazer trabalhos de "nivel superior" em informatica e somentes técnicos em informática possam estar na area tecnica.

falows

----------


## ZX350

Tbm sou totalmente a favor da regulamentação e tbm da criação de uma tabela de preços para a execuçã dos nossos serviços, vamos lutar por nossos direitos. valews.

----------


## jsafilo

Olá...
sou colaborador da Diretoria da ENEC e estou muito animado em ver esta discussão entre os profissionais, já que a regulamentação da profissão é uma de nossas bandeiras...
Estou repassando o endereço deste tópico para a lista de discussões, e caso alguém queira mais informações sobre o assunto, acesse o sítio da ENEC.
*enec.org.br*

[ ]'s :clap:

----------


## Bios

#MOVED DEBATES

 :Big Grin:

----------


## eduardo_gaz

Realmente existem pessoas que cobram muito pouco para executar o serviço e isso faz com que pessoas que cobram o valor certo sejam prejudicadas e percam seus clientes. 

Concordo com o tabelamento de preços dos serviços e a sua divulgação neste fórum, concordo tbem com o fato de as pessoas ao começarem a exercer tal função esteja apto para tal, para que isso ocorra, o mesmo deveria fazer uma prova, teste ou qquer coisa que testasse o conhecimento, sendo assim, ele cobrará o valor justo e tbem fará o serviço de forma adequada.

Existe tbem o fato de os clientes querer pagar menos e contratam esses serviços baratos, deveriam optar pela qualidade, nem que isso custe o preço justo.

Naum podemos ser prejudicados por estas pessoas...

:good:

----------


## nod3vic3

Bom não sei qual a opinião de vocês ou mesmo se já não foi feito o que vou propor, mas minha idéia é que deveriamos nos unir, fazer algum tipo de protesto ou abaixo assinado. 

Temos que fazer barulho, alguma coisa que caia na mídia e que dê repercussão. Se a gente ficar se lamentando que o fulano cobra pouco, faz o serviço mal e não sei mais o que, não vai adiantar. O cara que faz isso não tá nem aí se a gente colocar uma tabela de preços(claro que para nós é importante isso), ele vai cobrar o preço dele e dar risada da gente que tá preocupada com ele.

Aqui onde more tem uns quantos desses, que nunca tinha visto um micro na frente, fez um cursinho de manutenção de hardware, aqueles de 4hrs por semana durante um mês e já botou uma loja de informática, o pior disso tudo é que o cara ganha dinheiro. Tu vai reclamar com o cara, não adianta, ele continua ali porque tem os clientes que acham que ele sabe tudo e continuam comprando dele.

Eu apoio a idéia de ter que se fazer uma prova, tipo OAB, para provar que o cara entende de informática, só que claro tem que ser uma coisa bem elaborada, pois talvez o cara na parte escrita não se dê muito bem mas na prática ele seja um ferra, temos que levar isso em consideração.

----------


## felipetcosta

Fala pessoal... É isso ae, eu NÃO posso consultar uma pessoa pq num tenho a carterinha, eu NÃO posso advogar pq num tenho OAB, eu NÃO posso ser abrir um consultorio de dentista pq num tenho..... Mas eu POSSO consertar um comp, ser adm. de rede sem ter nd, estranho isso... 
Se os outros nichos de mercado tbm num tivessem q ser nd para exercer suas profissões tbm teria médicos fazendo consulta por 30, 00, mas eles não podem fazer isso.... Então nós temos q lutar pela regulamentação, se colocam, formatação 60 reais o preço(é um exemplo), instação de squid tantos reais, dae sim a coissa mudaria de figura....

----------


## meraki

Um empresa que precisa de segurança, vai contratar outra empresa que esteja abilitada e autorizada para tal função, isso inclue qualificação dos profissionais, e principalmente autorização da Policia Federal.
Se o mesmo principio fosse aplicado e regulamentado na Informática, acredito que funcionaria.

----------


## panther

Galera,

Sou muito a favor da regulamentação da profissão, da valorização do profissional de informática, e etc.......Mas infelizmente não é só na informática que tenho observado os problemas citados. Acredito que grande parte dos problemas citados, seriam resolvidos se tivessemos geração de emprego. Cara, quando vc fica desempregado por um certo tempo, vc acaba aceitando qualuqer coisa, ficar fora do mercado é um grande problema........quando o desespero bate vc faz de tudo...........

Mas volta a ressaltar que acredito que o movimento de regulamentação do profissional de informática é extremamente importante.

----------


## c3poa

Pessoal,
tenho 10 anos na área. Não sou formado ainda e não tem certificação de nada. Mas estudo muito, faço muitos cursos. 
Nem por isso deixo de cobrar o valor justo.
Minha visita: R$ 60,00 --> só para conhecer a estrutura e o serviço.
Configurar firewall etc. Faço uma análise do que ele precisa, digo o que vai ser implementado. Cobro: 800,00.
Tem que ser assim.

Detalhe: acho que temos que realmente regulamentar a formação. Mas temos que fazer como foi feito para os professores de ensino básico e médio. Foi dado um prazo de 5 anos. Foram criadas faculdades para a conclusão do ensino. Houve incentivo do governo e tal.

Porque se não, vamos excluir pessoas com um bom conhecimento técnico e que as vezes não tem tempo e as vezes grana para se formar.
Valeu.

----------


## ruyneto

Eu acho que esse negocio de dar tempo é a coisa mais errada, pq chega o pessoal faz faculdade de 2 anos so de sabado que não agrega valor nenhum e so serve pra tirar o diploma, ae da na mesma, acho que pra quem não tem diploma pode ser feita uma prova ou algo assim, acho mais justo do que dar um tempo para o pessoal fazer qualquer faculdade pra conseguir diploma.

falows

----------


## panther

Concordo com vc Ruyneto

----------


## PolacoCWB

> Bom não sei qual a opinião de vocês ou mesmo se já não foi feito o que vou propor, mas minha idéia é que deveriamos nos unir, fazer algum tipo de protesto ou abaixo assinado. 
> 
> Temos que fazer barulho, alguma coisa que caia na mídia e que dê repercussão. Se a gente ficar se lamentando que o fulano cobra pouco, faz o serviço mal e não sei mais o que, não vai adiantar. O cara que faz isso não tá nem aí se a gente colocar uma tabela de preços(claro que para nós é importante isso), ele vai cobrar o preço dele e dar risada da gente que tá preocupada com ele.
> 
> Aqui onde more tem uns quantos desses, que nunca tinha visto um micro na frente, fez um cursinho de manutenção de hardware, aqueles de 4hrs por semana durante um mês e já botou uma loja de informática, o pior disso tudo é que o cara ganha dinheiro. Tu vai reclamar com o cara, não adianta, ele continua ali porque tem os clientes que acham que ele sabe tudo e continuam comprando dele.
> 
> Eu apoio a idéia de ter que se fazer uma prova, tipo OAB, para provar que o cara entende de informática, só que claro tem que ser uma coisa bem elaborada, pois talvez o cara na parte escrita não se dê muito bem mas na prática ele seja um ferra, temos que levar isso em consideração.



Comconcordo  :Big Grin:  vamos fazer um baicho assinado 

Pena que nao da pra faze uma greve :twisted:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bit

Poxa achei interessante essa seção de debate. Parabéns para o criador da idéia. :good: 

Bom, tipo... meu ponto de vista é que como a informática tem evoluido bastante e antigamente quase ninguém mexia com ela.

Hoje ( desculpem o termo ), qualquer gato pingado faz um cursinho de programação e talz e infelizmente acha que sabe tudo também... e talz. E como tem muito profissional, mesmo que incompetente, as empresas podem explorar a gente e oferecer um salário miserável.

É triste, mas é a verdade. Anos atrás, quase ninguém sabia mexer nisso. Hoje, é o que mais tem. E isso está acontecendo com Software Livre também. Quem souber bem isso, tá feito, quem não souber...  :Frown: 

Desculpem talvez o desabafo, alguns podem ficar meio chateados. >.<

----------


## fe_feu

* ACHEI EXCELENTE!!!

* VAMOS CRIAR UM SITE COM UMA TABELA DE PREÇOS MÍNIMA DA CATEGORIA.

Turma,

Já estava passando muito tempo pra alguém tomar essa atitude. 

Moro em Vitória/ES e há muito tempo venho reclamando da atitude de certos profissionais da nossa área que não se dão o valor. 

Como se não bastasse o fato de os empresários daqui serem adeptos ao coronelismo e de serem habituados a contratar mão de obra de parentes e conhecidos (falta total de profissionalismo).

Vamos aproveitar a discussão e fazer alguma coisa de verdade, da qual possamos tirar proveito imediatamente. Um médico, um advogado ou um farmacêutico não são profissionais melhores que nós, eles simplesmente atuam em áreas diferentes da nossa, nem por isso somos a escória da classe trabalhista, sem falar que esses profissionais não vão na casa da gente prestar seus serviços. Vamos nos dar o devido valor.

Proponho que seja feita uma página de divulgação para esses valores, onde os clientes/empresas que estariam contratando esses serviços poderiam encontrar informações tais como:

- Desrição do Serviço
- Tempo médio gasto para sua execução (até 2 estações/de 3 a 10 estações.....)
- Capacitação do profissional a ser contratado (certificação mínima em......)
- Valor minimo da categoria: R$ ...

Isso agente pode fazer já e começar a divulgar e tirar proveito.

Se vc informa seu preço em uma proposta de prestação de serviços e o cliente reclama que o valor está alto, que o Zé Mané das Couves está cobrando a metade do seu preço, então vc pode dizer ao seu cliente pra ir consultar os valores desse site. 

Dessa forma vc tem embasamento pra convencer o cliente a optar pelo mais adequado e justo.

Então vc vai dizer a ele que seu concorrente está cobrando menos porque ele não deve ter a certificação para exercer tal serviço, só que agora, vc pode dizer tendo o respaldo desse site.

Acho que isso pode ser feito desde já!!!

Na hora em que isso estiver funcionando, certamente aparecerá alguma entidade interessada em cuidar da nossa causa.

Não vamos deixar essa discussão parar aqui...

Grande abraço a todos.

Fernando Chagas

----------


## meraki

A ideia de criar uma associação, ou alguma coisa deste tipo, talvez seja interessante. Conter uma base de dados do pessoal, formação, tempo de profissão, essas coisas. 
E dentro dela criar uma estrutura que possa orientar os associados sobre o valor a ser cobrado, procedimentos legais, dicas etc.
Isso também serviria como ponto de referencia para os profissionais da area, e também agregaria um status a mais a esse profissional.
A questão é: Se isso for adiante, precisaremos nos organizar, comecando por algum lugar, e mais que isso, não desistir por qualquer coisinha. Tudo dentro da Lei é claro.

----------


## fe_feu

É disso mesmo que estou falando.

Um ponto de referência.

A OAB e o CRM tem tabela de preços...

----------


## evandrofisico

cara, se vc's querem um exemplo de como a falta de organizacao como CATEGORIA profissional pode causar enfraquecimento e falta de valorizacao, cito o exemplo de um grupo de pessoas cuja profissão não tem regulamentacão: os físicos. (dá pra perceber pelo nick?) 
Atualmente, em escolas particulares, qualquer um com nível superior pode dar aula de FÍSICA, engenheiros, matemáticos, etc. Existem projetos de lei que exigem a presenca de físicos em hospitais para supervisionarem uso de mareriais radiotivos em quimioterapia, radiologia, mas estes estão parados pela total inexistencia da regulamentacao da profissão, que não ocorre por causa da DESUNIAO, de forma que todos perdem. e olha que existem pessoas mexendo com esta tal de física a uns 500 anos. Qualquer setor profissional precisa de organizacao para alcancar conquistas, veja o movimento operário na década de oitenta. Foi um movimento que alcancou exito devido ao fato de serem um setor essencial na cadeia produtiva, status que o setor de informática possui nesta década. Nenhuma empresa consegue resistir sem um setor de informática bem organizado. Para conseguir qualquer melhoria é necessária organizacao, caso contrário vamos continuar com pessoas com o título de estagiário fazendo trabalho especializado em informática e recebendo menos que um salário mínimo, e pessoas que se dizem "administradores de rede" que postam aqui no underlinux perguntas como: "meu chefe exige que eu faca um firewall, como comeco?".

----------


## fpmazzi

concordo com vcs, precisamos nos reunir e unir-mos, greve nao podemos fazer ... mas manifestos com toda certeza sim ... pois somente assim conseguiremos mostrar valor pra esta sociedade mesquinha que sabe que nao existe uma empresa sequer que vive sem informatica e ainda nos tratam como se fossemos um nada ... pq nao começamos ja a nos organizar, fazer passeatas e divulgar isso nao somente aqui, mas nos outros foruns e sites especializados que sabemos que temos aki ...

Vamos nos movimentar moçada e nao ficar so aqui falando ...


VAMOS AGIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR ..........

DESCULPEM O DESSABAFO MAS TO INDIGNADO COM A PUTARIA QUE TA NOSSA PROFISSAO NOS PROFISSIONAIS SERIOS E COMPETENTES TEMOS QUE ESTUDAR ANOS E ANOS .... PRA SE FORMAR UM BOM PROFISSIONAL E DPS CHEGA UM FDP QUALQUER AE .. CUM UM CURSINHO AI E COBRA UM VALOR QUALQUER AE ... 

VAMOS AGIRRRRRRRRRR  :Frown: 6)

----------


## Pirigoso

gente cai na real R$60,00 nao paga nem meu café da tarde, se nao for pra ganhar acima de R$200,00 nem levanto a bunda da cadeira, se nao for pra ganhar 1000.00 num micro basico e 1500.00 micro de perfomance nem faço orçamento GERENCIAMENTO de rede menos que 800,00 até 20 PC menos pode ligar pra outro, 

é assim na minha cidade é CLARO que tem os bonitões de gravatinha que cobra 30,00 ou 50,00 pila o mais praticado aqui é 30,00 mas nem por isso mexo na minha tabela, graças a deus posso dizer que sou o profissional mais qualificado na area na minha cidade com 11 anos de carrera e amo minha profissão que é o mais importante,

Regulamantação e Concientização e Algo que falta Evoluir na informática

----------


## Pensativo

Please forgive me, but my portuguese skills are an insult for every proud brazilian citizen, so I prefer to answer in english.

Just a few comments about the very interesting discussion from an european point of view:

Regulation in medical professions exists because of the danger for our health and because it's impossible for us to judge if someone is a good doctor or a bad one. Well, when you die you know that he probably wasn't that good...

Same applies for lawyers.

If an empresário wants to risk the safety of his IT infrastructure contracting a underskilled but cheap guy... so what? It's up to him, it's his business. If I let my grandma cut my hair because I don't want to pay for a barbeiro... it's my problem.

Official regulation of IT is not only useless but impossible - technology and job profiles are moving too fast. As far as I can see the brazilian parliament is as slow in legislation as ours over here. So forget it.

So what can we do to get a fair salary / price for our services? Deliver quality and get recommended. It's that simple... but it's hard at the same time, because the brazilian IT world is quite advanced from a technical point of view, but very immature as a market. Companies (also the smaller ones) will learn (some of them the hard way) that you get what you pay for. But it takes some time.

What can we do in the short term? Try to make visible what is the benefit to work with a professional. If an empresário has to pay more, he wants to get more.

I'm looking forward to your comments on my ideas, and i'm apologizing again for my poor portuguese. I'm working on it  :Embarrassment: ops: 

Um abraço

----------


## alex_sorocaba

engraçado é falar que um cara pra ser regulamentado pra trabalhar com informatica tem que pelo menos ter cursado o segundo o grau hehehehehehe, conheço um figura ai que nem participa de comunidades nem nda e quem ver o que esse kra faz não acredita  :Wink:  13 anos  :Wink:  e dah baile em muito LPIC e MCSE por ai.
Ja vi gente certificada cisco perguntar como faz pra bloquear msn, conhecimento prático é uma coisa, agora teoria é facil só o kra pagar e ler as apostilinhas do curso preparatório e boa.
E tem muita gente que as vezes cobra barato por as vezes nem saber o que vale, e pensa po isso é facil resolvo rapidinho!!!
Não tenho a minima idéia de preços outro dia recuperei de 1 hd formatado 7gb de informação cobrei R$300,00 e não sou uma prostituta da informática, só não sei quanto vale esse tipo de serviço

----------


## Jim

Bem, penso que todos já conhecemos os problemas que os "micreiros" nos causam. Nos vimos diante de uma disputa desleal, onde muitos profissionais acabam por ceder e iniciam a bola de neve.

Com o conhecimento que todos temos sobre o destino deste tipo de tópico (ficamos narrando nossas experiências e o tópico acaba em pizza) vamos começar a estudar o que deverá ser feito ao invés de ficarmos trocando lágrimas.

Se todos concordarem com o que estou dizendo, tomo a liberdade de lançar um debate inicial:

- Falamos em regulamentação, como iniciaremos este processo? Abaixo assinado, contato com o CREA? como vai ser?

Sejam objetivos em suas respostas, não vamos fugir do foco :good:

----------


## buribai

É por isso que deve existir a tabela !!!!

Conheço uma historia de um cara que perdeu um hd ... o kra era de Belem do Pará e tinha grana pra caramba ...

ele ligou em tudo qto é lugar ... e ninguem dava um solução pra ele ...
então ele ligou aqui em Goiânia, na loja de um amigo meu ... e esse amigo meu, falou pra ele que resolveria ... que era pra ele trazer o HD pra ele dar uma olhada (até então ... esse amigo meu não sabia que o kra era do Pará) ... 

o kra chegou na loja dele ... disse que tinha acabado de chegar, que tinha vindo de avião ... e que estava ali pra ele resolver o problema. 
O meu amigo ... quase surtou ... em fim ele tinha feito o kra viajar mais de 1000 km ...

Então ele baixou um programinha gratis na internet e conseguiu recuperar todos os dados do kra ...

O kra ficou super agradecido ... pois ali estava a vida da empresa dele todinha ...

Simplesmente ... o kra fez um cheque de R$ 20.000,00 e deu pra esse amigo meu ...

Tem logica !!! R$ 20.000,00 Acreditem !!!

-----

Moral da historia : O valor que o kra tá disposto a pagar pode significar uma mixaria comparado com a solução que vc apresenta pra ele.

Isso deve ser levado em conta ... A tabela prega os valores minimos para não ridicularizar a nossa profissão

----------


## buribai

É isso ai JIM !!!!

Não tinha lido o seu post e concordo plenamente ...

----------


## Jim

buribai, insisto que devemos nos focar em soluções. Penso que todos já conhecem o drama.

----------


## panther

Bom dai Galera,

Concordo com tudo que foi postado, principalmente com o lance de focar nas soluções.

Acredito que a realização de uma consulta ao CREA poderia ser um inicio.
A única coisa é que a partir do momento que pleiteamos a regulamentação, temos que observar também como as empresas seram tributadas. Muitas pessoas aqui são profissionais independentes, que prestam serviço e emitem NF, e apartir do momento que for regulamentada pela CREA (por exemplo) simplesmente os impostos vão nas alturas. Então temos que ter o movimento completo, regulamentação, clareza nos impostos e etc....

Talvez um consulta à OAB seja um passo inicial para sabermos o que deve ser feito para conseguirmos a regulamentação.

Abraço

----------


## ruyneto

Bom pessoal acho que não adianta consultar o CREA, pq eles iam querer incorporar nossa profissão ao conselho deles ( que nem tentaram no rio, onde qq um que fosse exercer profissão em umas empresas la eles faziam de tudo pra entrar no crea e dar grana pra eles), acho que o melho seria uma consulta a OAB ( para saber os passos juridcos), e a camara dos deputados, pois se não me engano já tem um projeto de lei de criação do nosso conselho, a partir disso teriamos de nos organizar, para ver o que esta bom ou ruim no projeto de lei, e fazer pressão pra eles votarem.

falows

----------


## Jim

acho que o RuyNeto tem razão... alguém se propõe a fazer isso?

----------


## Luzumba

Acho que temos que localizar alguma coisa atualizada na net sobre o caso ! Ta dificil achar algo atualizado na internet., sobre a lei e suas regulamentações.
Senão fica dificil localizar a quem devemos pedir ou enxurrar de emails lá no congresso ....
Tbm. sou totalmente a favor da regulamentação. Faz 15 anos que tenho que ficar provando que o valor que cobro pelo meus serviços, são o que qualquer profissional com conhecimento cobraria.
Também quero ter carteirinha que nem os dos cara da engenharia, dos medicos, dos advogados e que vivem dizendo que nao temos nem profissão... somos micreiros... rs...
Meu velho é advogado vou pedir algo para ele em relação a isso...

----------


## alex_sorocaba

o mais interessante é tabela mesmo, e uma associação mas não que tentasse medir o conhecimento dos associados, e sim se um associado não prestar serviço direito seria descredenciando dessa associação isso é bem interessante.

----------


## DropALL

.

----------


## mtec

Tah ... e cade ?? Vamos fazer a tabela??

mtec :good: :good: :good:

----------


## ruyneto

> o mais interessante é tabela mesmo, e uma associação mas não que tentasse medir o conhecimento dos associados, e sim se um associado não prestar serviço direito seria descredenciando dessa associação isso é bem interessante.


Eu acho que a associação tem de agir dos dois lados, exemplo uma prova tipo da OAB, bem formulada é claro ( levaria uns 2 anos no minimo depois de criada a associação pra poder implantar legal isso) e descrdenciar depois se o cara fizer mta cagada.

falows

PS: A prova seria pra evitar a enxurrada de profissionais formados por faculdades sem nenhum conteudo, e pra validar o conhecimento que alguem que não fez curso tecnico ou faculdade, mas sabe mto, ae essa pessoa seria considerada como tecnico.

PS2: acho que a associação teria de dividir os cargos e serviços que cada um pode ocupar e/ou fazer em 2 áres, técnicos ( cursos técnicos ou quem so fez a prova) e graduados ( 3 grau completo e que fez a prova) pra ter uma profissão de mais respeito perante a sociedade.

----------


## alex_sorocaba

> Postado originalmente por alex_sorocaba
> 
> o mais interessante é tabela mesmo, e uma associação mas não que tentasse medir o conhecimento dos associados, e sim se um associado não prestar serviço direito seria descredenciando dessa associação isso é bem interessante.
> 
> 
> Eu acho que a associação tem de agir dos dois lados, exemplo uma prova tipo da OAB, bem formulada é claro ( levaria uns 2 anos no minimo depois de criada a associação pra poder implantar legal isso) e descrdenciar depois se o cara fizer mta cagada.
> 
> falows
> 
> ...



Pensei e pensei sua resposta foi interessante o complicado é a hierarquia dos associados fica um pouco dificil elaborar os testes, mas como vc bem disse 2 anos para estar bem implementado.

O interessante agora seria alguém com conhecimentos juridicos elaborar um plano ou entrar em contato com alguém que tenha  :Smile: , não podemos nos esquecer da tabela de preços  :Wink:

----------


## MAJOR

Criem uma certificação UnderLinux com provas e tal e já era =]


hehehe é apenas uma idéia.

Abraços

MAJOR

----------


## Yoshio

> Criem uma certificação UnderLinux com provas e tal e já era =]
> 
> 
> hehehe é apenas uma idéia.
> 
> Abraços
> 
> MAJOR


uia! Interessante! Gostei! Eu faria!  :Smile: 
Uma idéia para a tabela de preços:
criar uma página onde cada um põe quanto deveria cobrar por cada serviço e depois cruzar os dados de todos, olha que democrático.
Parece que essa tabela só ia servi para serviços de instalação e manuntenção de software/hardware.
Mas e para desenvolvimento de software? Cada sistema é diferente do outro. Cada sistema é mais complexo que o outro. Seria possível criar uma tabela para isto?

só para imaginar...

joguinho em java para celular -> 600,00 reais
sistema de controle de estoque em Delphi-> 1.200,00 reais
calculadora científica para server da nasa em C -> 50.000,00 reais
controle de tráfego de mísseis americanos em C++ -> 1.500.200,00 reais
mostrar um "hello world" em python -> não tem preço
para todas as outras: mastercad...

ahuahauhau!!

----------


## Indiaum

Na minha opinião, voçês estão tratando de 2 classes diferentes, uma é o profissional capacitado a exercer alguma atividade específica e de alto nível na aréa da computação e outra é a pessoa sem curso superior, mas com um enriquecimento curricular razoável para exercer limitadas tarefas na mesma área. Uma pessoa que faz um curso superior (Bem feito!) JAMAIS será prejudicado pelo trabalho dessa outra pessoa que não tem credenciais. E sinceramente, quem quer estudar feito louco durante 5 anos (o básico) pra abrir uma loja de informática? ou então dar manutenção em computador ou ate mesmo administrar uma rede simples, pq uma rede de alto desempenho e grande porte não é qualquer how-to que ensina a fazer.
Com certeza, essas pessoas que acabam um cursinho de informática e saem fazendo serviços que ainda não tem capacidade para fazer bem feito queimam a reputação de todos, mas isso, devido ao fato, de que, quem não está envolvido diretamente com a computação, não conseguir distinguir uma pessoa qualificada de uma que não é. O que eu acho que deveria ser feito, é uma divulgação bem organizada, pra que apopulação tenha ciência de que existem vários tipos de profissionais atuando nesse mercado. 
E acho egoista aquele que não aceita o sucesso do outro. Se é honesto, então parabéns. Apesar de que apenas os preguiçosos pensam assim.

----------


## 1c3m4n

Concordo em partes com vc, agora a palavra JAMAIS é mto forte para nossa realidade, é assim que deveria ser, mas não é assim que acontece.
Como já foi dito anteriormente quantas pessoas não olham somente preços por achar que o serviço de informática é uma coisa banal??? uns 80%? talvez mais... e vc vai me dizer que isso não é prejudicar quem eh qualificado?

----------


## silmar

Então podemos começar já discutindo uma forma e num bom senso de criarmos essa tabela.

E atualizarmos ela sempre num nivel de discuções para ser democratico. 

Moderadores como podemos começar a realizar isso e se é possivel ter isso aqui nesse forum ?

Ao fazer isso estamos iniciando uma conciencia em todos e fazendo com que a maioria de nós conheçam essas tabelas e possam trocar ideias tb aqui ...

Moderadores da pra fixar esse tópico ra ir mais rápido ..

Vamos começar a ver essa tabela 
Eu cobro assim:

Hora Linux R$ 70,00
Hora Windows R$ 50,00
Hora tTécnica em hardware R$ 50,00
Outros serviços como:
webdesign, banco de dados metaframe eu uso parcerias que tenho e sempre coloco um valor acima do que eles me passam para pagar despesas e ter o cliente comigo. 

Eu estou usando esses valores aee 
Se estou muito barato é isso que quero saber
para estar de iqual a iqual os outros trampos vamos começar a falar.

----------


## Jim

Infelizmente, com a perda do banco de dados, muitas coisas ditas agora, que já haviam sido discutidas, voltam à tona.

Penso que nao adiantaria APENAS criar a tabela de preços, pois os micreiros fazem essa tabela despencar, forçando muitos profissionais liberais derrubarem seus preços. Eu particularmente nao baixo preço, mas muita gente o faz.

Minha idéia seria que, de alguma forma, profissionais tivessem um selo, onde ele pudesse assinar por trabalhos de informática. Desde o carinha que "faz servidor" até o que formata micro, uma vez não possuindo tal selo, iria precisar da assinatura de um profissional para executar tais serviços. Isso faria com que cada vez mais o pessoal buscasse se profissionalizar, os serviços prestados começariam a melhorar, e quem sabe um dia a frase "essa bosta de computador" sairia da boca dos usuários.

Se concordam com o que disse, temos que discutir a forma de se fazer isso.

----------


## buribai

> Uma idéia para a tabela de preços:
> criar uma página onde cada um põe quanto deveria cobrar por cada serviço e depois cruzar os dados de todos, olha que democrático.



Tá ai ... gostei muito dessa ideia !!!!

Será que tem alguem no Underlinux ... disposto a disponibilizar esse espaço ??????

----------


## silmar

> Infelizmente, com a perda do banco de dados, muitas coisas ditas agora, que já haviam sido discutidas, voltam à tona.
> 
> Penso que nao adiantaria APENAS criar a tabela de preços, pois os micreiros fazem essa tabela despencar, forçando muitos profissionais liberais derrubarem seus preços. Eu particularmente nao baixo preço, mas muita gente o faz.
> 
> Minha idéia seria que, de alguma forma, profissionais tivessem um selo, onde ele pudesse assinar por trabalhos de informática. Desde o carinha que "faz servidor" até o que formata micro, uma vez não possuindo tal selo, iria precisar da assinatura de um profissional para executar tais serviços. Isso faria com que cada vez mais o pessoal buscasse se profissionalizar, os serviços prestados começariam a melhorar, e quem sabe um dia a frase "essa bosta de computador" sairia da boca dos usuários.
> 
> Se concordam com o que disse, temos que discutir a forma de se fazer isso.


A unica coisa que preocupa-me na criação desse selo é quem ficaria com ele ou seja reponsavel e como poderiamos fazer isso valer.

Eu sei que muitos micreiros tende sempre fazer serviços baratos, e eles sempre nos ferra, mas acredito que tendo um inicio como esse de todos nós sabermos os valores praticados por todos ja é um começo, ao fazer isso estaremos tendo um bom começo, e deixando os valroes igualados

----------


## buribai

Acho que o JIM tá certo !!!!! 

Desde o começo do topico venho batendo nessa tecla e a maneira que o JIM falou já valorizou várias funções ... (ex. farmaceutica, medicina, etc.)

A ideia da tabela ... era pra já de inicio ir remediando a situação.

Acho que as ideias são inumeras .... temos que planejar melhor tudo isso que foi discutido ... e seguir um foco pra realmente fazer alguma coisa ...

Eu estou disposto a levar isso a diante ... mas para isso temos que nos organizar ... montar uma coordenação de projeto .. fazer parcerias corretas ... delegar funções ... e realmente fazer acontecer ... 

Estou totalmente a disposição desse projeto ... e vou encarar isso como uma prioridade na minha vida !!!!

Meu e-mail é [email protected]

----------


## contrabando

Ola pessoal, sou novo aqui, alias me cadastrei para poder dar minha opinião!!
olha acho que as ideias aqui são muito válidas :clap: , mas temos que agir
será que o pessoal no UnderLinux não poderia criar um forum para que todos possam mandar sua própia tabela de preços?
é claro que sempre averão aqueles que cobram qualquer coisa por seus serviços, mas de uma coisa pelo menos vai adiantar, quem não sabe o quanto vale seu serviço poderá tirar uma base, e cobrar o que vale realmente(ou o mais próximo diso).
Obrigado pela oportunidadde, e desculpa ter entrado sem ser convidado!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Jim

A questao é que neste caso deveria existir uma tabela por região. Nas capitais há mais dinheiro, logo, pagam mais... se eu por exemplo ir para a cidade de meus pais, e querer cobrar o que cobro aqui, jamais pagarão, o poder aquisitivo é variável conforme a região.
Quanto aos "selo", isto deveria ficar sob responsabilidade de um órgão (como o CREA é para os engenheiros).

Meu pai antes de aposentar-se era topógrafo, só que sem curso algum, apenas prático, logo, qualquer serviço prestado, ele precisava do acompanhamento de um engenheiro, pois nao podia assinar.

O engenheiro nao precisava cobrar preços altos, pois ganhava mais na quantidade, ambos ficavam satisfeitos.

Sugiro novamente que procuremos apoio jurídico ou algum outro órgão que possa nos orientar.

Só não podemos é ficar totalmente à mercê deste órgão, é preciso fazer valer nossas idéias.

----------


## cerealkiller

Concordo plenamente que a regulamentação deva existir. Mas acho difícil que isso aconteça sem contarmos com o apoio popular e pressão sobre nossos políticos.
Como o Pensativo disse, a regulamentação dos profissionais nas áreas da medicina existe porque lidam com saúda, com a vida das pessoas, na engenharia lidam com construções, bens duráveis.
Não que não lidemos com coisas sem valor (como o exemplo da recuperação de HD que rendeu R$ 20.000), mas essa questão é complicada. Porque não teria como exigir que alguém que tenha um computador com problema contratasse alguém qualificado e regularizado (com carteirinha) pra prestar o serviço. Ninguém pode impedir que qualquer pessoa, capaz ou não, possa mexer em algum computador. Isso é uma questão.

Acho que essa regulamentação, só será válida vinda de algum órgão oficial, tipo MEC, ou alguma associação muito forte, como é o CREA e a OAB, onde não importa se você fez uma faculdade por 6 anos, se não passar na prova da OAV, não pode exercer a profissão de advogado.

A idéia da tabela é boa, não vai resolver o problema, mas como disse o autor da idéia, vai remediar bastante.

Minha sugestão para a tabela é criar um formulário, contendo os tipos de serviços, exemplo: instalação e configuração de firewall, formatação de micro, instalação do windows, upgrade de memória... etc.. etc.. e para cada ítem desses, um preço mínimo e máximo que cada um pratica, ou praticaria. No formulário também haveria dados sobre a região do profissional (capital, interior, estado, etc.), para que possam ser levados isso em conta.

Teve gente que disse que ia procurar alguma orientação jurídica, tiveram êxito? Alguém já viu essa tal lei que está pendurada sobre a regulamentação da profissão?

Temos que fazer alguma coisa. Nossa profissão é tão ou mais importante do que qualquer outra, mas nós deixamos que nos menosprezem. Isso é culpa nossa mesmo. Então vamos fazer alguma coisa, e logo!

----------


## silmar

Olha não leva a mal as pessoas daqui mas eu estou acreditando que todos estão com medo de colocar os preços que cada um pratica pois até agora as pessoas falam e falam .. mas nada de atitude e se ja assim esta acontecendo imagine esse lance de carteirinha .. 
Já ouvi muitas pessoas dizer que eu sou caro e que o sobrinho sabe de um amigo que faz por R$ 20,00 e por aeee vai ... então 
Nas empresas não ficam muito atras elas colocam pessoas de pouco conhecimento e fazem amizade conosco e acham que daee em diante vamos fazer tudo de graça .. eu quebro as pernas desses carinhas do o suporte e mando uma nota fiscal com boleto.. eles falam um monte e aee eu falo meu eu dei o suporte e não tenho contrato com voces então não trabalho de graça.
Só estou vendo vamos criar a tabela e ninguem coloca valores .. se aqui está assim ja entre nós imagine o lance de carteira e outras que ja foi mencionado aqui.

Certa vez mencionei aqui e acredito que foi por causa do que eu mencionei criou-se esse topico; 
Pois ia fazer varios serviços e necessitava de saber como ia ficar.
Para não ficar no prejuizo e ou fazwer muito barato e vi que estava quase que ali... com uns e com outros estava muito longe. he he 

Só o governo pede o lance de carteirinha da microsoft, mas isso é tudo jogada .. pois ja vi como funciona essas licitações e como muitos daqui sabe que essas licitações sõa feitas em cima de empresas para somente aquela ganhar a licitação.

E nunca vi outra empresa pedir quando veio o lance da red hat do rhce eu fui um dos primeiro a fazer a prova e a gastar os R$ 2.500,00
e nunca vi uma empresa pedir a carteirinha. 
Por exemplo a escola não baixou o valor porque lotou a sala de aula.

Mas sabemos que em nossa area tem esses amigos dos amigos e picaretas que ganham uns trocados prestando serviços que eles mesmo poderiam estar cobrando certo e aplicando nele mesmo em cursos.
algo que eles não fazem.
Minha felicidade é quando vou nos lugares onde eles mexeram e detonaram, aahuuahuauh aee eu amo, após o termino o cara começa a chorar pacas dizendo que ta caro e que conhece um amigo do amigo que tem um sobrinho que cobra mais barato .. ae eu falo blz pq não chamou ele então pra ter vindo arrumar essa bagunça que foi feito por um outro amigo do amigo ? humm nessas horas eles ficam quieto e pagam. posso não prestar mais serviços la .. pois aee sou eu que não quero, porque em casos assim que choram tanto e vc abaixa putz aee ferrou, pois são nesses que tudo da errado aee vc toma preju.

----------


## ruyneto

Quanto a regulamentação nos nao precisamos de crea ou outro do tipo, nos teriamos nosso proprio conselho tipo crea e oab, e não é o povo, nem ninguem que tem de lutar por isso, somo nos profissionais da área, pois só assim poderemos ter uma profissão justa, sem que ninguem de outra área ou qq espertinho se meta fazer no nosso trabalho, pois fariamos pressão e agiriamos em cima das empresas que não utilizassem pessoal regularizado.

falows

----------


## matheus_linux

Tambem concordo com tudo 

:good: :good: :good: :good: :good: :good: :good: :good: :good: :good: 

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

----------


## thiagog

Todos os posts acima sao otimos pq podemos ver o qto somos realmente valorizados por carregarmos empresas nas COSTAS literalmente com nossos conhecimentos e nao sermos lembrados na hora de um premio, na hora q um sistema roda perfeito, na hora q a rede nunca sai do ar.... 8) 

e mesmo assim qdo pedimos aumento o q ganhamos ? :? 

pouco neh ?

enquanto isso fora do Brasil para aqueles q se aventuram em 2 anos no maximo com emprego tem o prazer de comprarem um carro, morarem bem e ate mesmo fazer uma universidade DECENTE :good: 

that's all folks

----------


## chakalt

Eu já não acho que seja por ai, acho que o técnico, adm, ou qualquer profissional da area tem que c valer provar que seu serviço realmente vale o valor que está pedindo. conheço muita gente que é cheio de diploma cheio de cursos mais na hora da pratica num sabe nem formatar uma pc. ja vivemos em uma sociedade em que a tendencia é sempre assim (o mais rico sempre vai ficar mas rico, e o mais pobre sempre vai ficar mais pobre) e outra c tudo que fosse bom fosse caro então o LINUX nunca seria o que é hoje tanto sim porque pelo que eu sei o linux é free


O nosso conhecimento vale muito mais que papel...  :Smile:

----------


## cerealkiller

Silmar, mesmo sendo pro nosso próprio bem, também acho que alguns não gostariam de divulgar a sua 'tabela de preços'. Talvez por achar que está alta, ou baixa. Por isso que sugeri que este formulário tenha apenas os dados de região, serviço, preço mínimo e máximo. Aí ninguém teria que se identificar. Não teria maiores problemas.

Ruyneto, precisamos fazer o nosso próprio conselho, como o CREA fez. Na época também deve ter sido difícil pra eles. Mas hoje eles estão valorizados e têm uma tabela a qual precisam respeitar, justamente pra não acabarem 'prostituindo o mercado', como acontece com a informática.

Alguém sabe sobre essa lei da regulamentação que tramita no congresso / câmara?

----------


## ruyneto

> Silmar, mesmo sendo pro nosso próprio bem, também acho que alguns não gostariam de divulgar a sua 'tabela de preços'. Talvez por achar que está alta, ou baixa. Por isso que sugeri que este formulário tenha apenas os dados de região, serviço, preço mínimo e máximo. Aí ninguém teria que se identificar. Não teria maiores problemas.
> 
> Ruyneto, precisamos fazer o nosso próprio conselho, como o CREA fez. Na época também deve ter sido difícil pra eles. Mas hoje eles estão valorizados e têm uma tabela a qual precisam respeitar, justamente pra não acabarem 'prostituindo o mercado', como acontece com a informática.
> 
> Alguém sabe sobre essa lei da regulamentação que tramita no congresso / câmara?


Cara eu fiz um estudo sobre as leis que estavam no congresso pra regulamentar nossa profissão, lembro que tinha coisas boas e coisas mto ruims, so que não lembro o numero da lei, acho que podemos achar ela no site da camara ou do congresso, ou falando com algum deputado ou senador.

falows

----------


## mtec

Isso não acaba não ?!?!

mtec :?

----------


## Yoshio

Parece que a idéia da tabela foi aceita. Mas tem que organizar a coisa, como e onde seria criada a tabela?

----------


## 4L3X4NDR3

temos tbm de analisar que hoje em dia temos de dividir os profissionais dos micreiros, pq estes desvalorizam a profissão, com um cursinho em uma escolinha de computação qualquer acabam tentando competir e inundando o mercado gerando uma desvalorização dos profissionais competentes, a informatica ainda é uma area vasta e com potencial de agregar todo tipo de profissional mas desde que esse seja um profissional qualificado a partir dai podera exigir uma remuneração de acordo com seu potencial, afinal de contas acho que ganhar 100,00 por hora não é tão dificil assim com informatica pra quem tem um nivel medio de conhecimento

----------


## cortez__

BOm dia.

Você pensa assim pois esta falando para sua comunidade(aqueles que trabalham com TI) mas se pensarmos pro todo, a sociedade complexa em si, pra muita gente TI não agrega muita coisa ou mesmo não agrega nada.
São apenas costumes, que geram "Facções" comunidades. Como o Costume no interior, se uma pessoa da um prato com um bolo para o vizinho, o vizinho devolve o prato dele com algo que fez(ex pamonhas).
Todos nós temos relacionamentos e geramos assim comunidades.
Bill Gates é formado em Ecnomia e não em Sistemas de informação, eng da computação, etc.
A IBm mantem uma equipe GRANDEEEE de profissionais de MKT e antropologos no seu valioso pq do silicio.
Entender a sociedade é TUDO.
Me diz ai philips veio pra Brasil querendo trazer barbiador eletrico. Montou uma fabrica pra isso no Brasil, pois na Europa a ideia do barbeador eletrico rede muito. Pois é na Europa!!
Me diz pq nós apaixonados por tecnologia não adotamos isso...preferimos usar algo milenar(o barbeador classico)...bom se eu soubesse isso na epoca..corria falar pra eles e hj era milionario!!!!!!!!!!!
Mas sinceramente hj ainda não tenho essa resposta!
Estamos a 170milhoes de anos na terra...pense maior..PENSE FORA DA SUA COMUNIDADE!

[email protected]

Abrs,
Marcos Vinicius M. da Silva Junior
"Linux is Commerce"

----------


## Odair_Beraldo_Nunes

Demorou demais... estou cursando Direito, e não penso em voltar atrás.
E vejam que conheço linux a quase 10 anos.

----------


## gargamelbr

Bom pessoal nao li tudo que responderam mais quero deixar registrado minha opniao, entao vamos la.

Acho importante sim, esta lei, acho importante tambem haver um sindicato, um orgao que batalhe por nos profissionais.

Do jeito que as coisas andam, essa "prostituição" da informatica, onde vc cobra 1500 pra montar um servidor, vem um infeliz e faz por 300 reais. Isso me revolta. Alguns vao dizer, a mais isso e aquilo, e dai? o cara atendeu a necessidade do cliente, que seja momentaneamente ou pra sempre. Acho que quem nao tem uma qualificação superior na area, que corra atras. Se eu sair da informatica e for virar arquiteto, eu vo ter que me formar antes. Pq na informatica tem que ser diferente? "A mais eu sei mto mais do que alguem formado", tudo bem, mais o cara é formado ele tem um RECONHECIMENTO. Não custa nada, tanto curso superior ai de 2 anos e meio. Se queremos organização na casa, começaremos por nós mesmos.

pra que curso superior? pra podermos cobrar. Depois de formado que passe por um exame ou apenas receba um licenciamento para trabalhar na area. 

Exemplo: administrador de redes de uma empresa. Tudo bem, tem alguem competente, mas nao licenciada. Que prendam essa pessoa! Assim como é em diversas areas. "A mais o cara e competente", entao que corra atras para poder exercer a profissao. "A mais quem formo pode nao ter o conhecimento dele" certamente ele nao passaria no processo de seleção da empresa. Que estude mais um pouco e tente novamente.

Outro exemplo: A pessoa pra montar um servidor de arquivos por exemplo. Uma pessoa qualificada (que saiba fazer isto independente de ser formada ou nao) cobra 1000. Vem um ze mane e cobra 100. O cliente mao de vaca vai no 100. O ze mane monta com um mes da pau em tudo. Pronto e ai? Se tivesse uma organização, uma licensa para atuar na area, esse ze mane nunca cobraria 100 reais, pois ele daria valor para o serviço dele, e se nao soubesse, nao faria, pois ele nao correria o risco de fazer cagada (grave) e perder a licensa que tanto batalhou pra ter. To usando apenas para analogia isto.


Isso foi so pra abrir uma discurção, o que eu quero dizer e que nao pode deixar do jeito q esta. Qualquer um da o preço que quer, tem o cargo que qué com ou sem reconhecimento. Digo reconhecimento, pois o diploma na nossa área é para isso. Pois o conhecimento e adquirido a cada dia, na pratica e na força de vontade. Daqui a pouco ponto de rede vai tar 5 reais, montagem de servidor 100 e por ai vai :x

----------

